# Too much oil. Please help



## Frank Hammond (Jan 24, 2018)

So I picked up a almost new snowblower. Quickly checked oil. And plugged in for Electric start. Started right up and smoked like crazy and blew oil out muffler and shut off. Then I realized previous owner filled oil to the top. I got oil to correct level, and will not turn over. Now it won't turn over. I'm wondering is the thing shot. Any tips would be helpfull


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

clean the spark plug and maybe the carb as oil could of gotten everywhere. engine should be fine once start and burns off excess oil from combustion chamber


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

ya i agree with Vinny. there could still be oil in the cylinder causing the cylinder to hydro lock if enough oil got into the cylinder. pull the spark plug and then try turning the engine over slowly. you may possibly want to have a rag around just in case oil come out of the cylinder.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Frank


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

When you say shut off, did it stop on its own, or did you shut it down? 

Hopefully it just had a bunch of oil in the cylinder, which you can remove by removing the spark plug, and pulling the cord. Though that may spray an oily mess, so be prepared. 

It is possible that it locked up so hard while running that it could have damaged the engine internals. But remove the spark plug first, to purge any oil, and see if you can pull the cord with the plug removed. If so, and you clean the plug, hopefully it will start after that. 

Does the oil smell like gas? Another way to get over-filled "oil" is from a carburetor leak that allows gas to leak down into the oil. Making the oil level rise, due to the gas contamination. Oil with gas mixed in does not lubricate as well. So if the oil smells like gas, you need to change it before trying to start it again. And we'd also have to resole whatever is causing the leak.


----------



## Jeepetti (Jan 23, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> When you say shut off, did it stop on its own, it did you shut it down?
> 
> Hopefully it just had a bunch of oil in the cylinder, which you can remove by removing the spark plug, and pulling the cord. Though that may spray an oily mess, so be prepared.
> 
> ...


To further reinforce this, I had a craftsman blower that I picked up on the cheap which was doing exactly what RedOctobyr describes. Found the needle was stuck which overfills the floatbowl and causes the carb to leak gas into the engine which then leaks past the piston rings and contaminates the oil while also raising the oil level. My fix was to completely disassemble the carb and clean thoroughly. You can also install a shutoff valve in the feed line to prevent fuel from filling the bowl altogether while not using the blower. Plenty of damage can be caused by an overfilled crankcase especially if the engine hyrdo locks. 

Fuel contaminated oil will cause engine wear and/or failure. It's extremely important to drain that oil completely. I recommend a complete oil drain and fill with fresh oil as well as to clean the spark plug. I'd also be using the pull cord to start the engine that way you can get a feel for any excessive resistance.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I bought one of those exact machines. The guy did the same thing had almost double the correct amount of oil in it. When I ran it oil would just splash out the muffler. After I corrected that I had to run it several times to burn the oil out of the muffler. There are some stupid people in this world.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

better than running w/no oil when sometimes the only sign of that would be a seized engine or rod busting out of the engine case in which case too late to remedy.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I do kinda wonder if maybe a new machine comes with a quart bottle of oil, and the person just assumes that's what you're supposed to add. 

Hopefully this one is a simple & cheap fix!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I know exactly how it happens, if you put it in the service position standing on the front the oil dipstick is right up top and it looks like that’s how you fill it but nope, You leave is on the wheels and reach under to get the dipstick and fill it that way which is much harder to do without the right funnel.


----------

